# Analog to USB adapter: What to purchase ?



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I really have been procrastinating for quite some time and want to take VHS and 8mm tapes that I have stored away and convert them to my computer. I see all sorts of adapters on amazon and online but want to be sure I get something good to preserve the quality of the video. Can anyone tell me if they have purchased a certain one that isn't too expensive and does a good job with the conversion?

Thanks


----------



## waterfox (Dec 27, 2014)

d


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Pinnacle Dazzle...


----------

